# Ibanez TAM10 WH - budget Tosin Sig !



## Valnob (Jan 2, 2014)

TAM10, 8-String - Tosin Abasi Signature - White (TAM10-WH) - Ibanez Gitarren - Produkte

This is from the ibanez German website, so i don't have any traduction for the specs.

But i mean, peope wanted is old lacs as a sig, and there it is !


----------



## Chuck (Jan 2, 2014)

Good move for sure.


----------



## Heroin (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## ImNotAhab (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## brutalwizard (Jan 2, 2014)

Offset dots, pickguard, mid pup. Amazing


----------



## ZachK (Jan 2, 2014)

Dammit. I just ordered an RG 8.

This looks soooo much better.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 2, 2014)

Looks like it's a maple neck, unfortunately. Still, I'll hopefully get one!


----------



## Valnob (Jan 2, 2014)

So, i tried with my rusty german and, there is the info I could read:

Pickups: DiMarzio Ionizer 8
Body: basswood
Bridge: gibraltar standard II 8
neck: maple and walnut
fretboard: rosewood
jumbo frets
5-way blade switch and the mini swith is a coil tap.


----------



## ikarus (Jan 2, 2014)

Valnob said:


> This is from the ibanez German website, so i don't have any traduction for the specs.



there ya go:

body: basswood
neck: TAM 08, 5-piece maple/walnut
body depth: 40mm
fretboard: rosewood
frets: jumbo
inlays: offset white dot
bridge: gibraltar standard II-8
switches: 5-way blade switch, mini switch for coil tap
pickup neck: DiMarzio Ionizer 8
pickup mid: DiMarzio Ionizer 8
pickup bridge: DiMarzio Ionizer 8
hardware colour: black
colour: white
comes with hardshell case


----------



## Valnob (Jan 2, 2014)

Apart from the bridge, the mid pup and the coil tap switch, it's pretty much the same. (not sure for the original woods)


----------



## ImNotAhab (Jan 2, 2014)

Next big question: How much will this cost?


----------



## Marv Attaxx (Jan 2, 2014)

.... my wallet and .... YOU IBANEZ


----------



## Valnob (Jan 2, 2014)

ImNotAhab said:


> Next big question: How much will this cost?



I guess around the same price a the M80M or the Premium green dot UV7 so around 1100&#8364;/1500$


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Jan 2, 2014)

I like this.


----------



## XEN (Jan 2, 2014)

Not bad. Good move on their part.


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 2, 2014)

Valnob said:


> I guess around the same price a the M80M or the Premium green dot UV7 so around 1100/1500$



I certainly hope not, since it's not a Premium by any means if the headstock just reads Ibanez. This would be a snazzy 8 string to get and try out the extra range with, definitely hope it's built as nicely as the other mid range Ibbies!


----------



## RevelGTR (Jan 2, 2014)

Doesn't look very good from that picure, I'll reserve judgement until I see it in person.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 2, 2014)

ZachK said:


> Dammit. I just ordered an RG 8.
> 
> This looks soooo much better.


Your avatar makes me laugh every time I see it. This new model is exciting sound like it'll be my first 8.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jan 2, 2014)

If this turns out to be a pretty affordable guitar I might actually want to check one out... It's not for me as far as specs go, but I'm sure I'd enjoy playing it.


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jan 2, 2014)

As soon as this becomes available in the US, I'm selling my RG8


----------



## ShredandBalls (Jan 2, 2014)

Jonathan20022 said:


> I certainly hope not, since it's not a Premium by any means if the headstock just reads Ibanez. This would be a snazzy 8 string to get and try out the extra range with, definitely hope it's built as nicely as the other mid range Ibbies!



But aren't the M80M and the Premiums built in the same place and under the same quality control? Sorry for the silly question.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 2, 2014)

I think this is a Premium model.

The M80M doesn't say Premium on the headstock either, as far as I'm aware, but it's built at the Premium factory, right? Also, it follows the Premium naming convention in the sig models of making it a 2 digit number, like the UV70, JS24 or M80M.


----------



## ZachK (Jan 2, 2014)

JoshuaVonFlash said:


> Your avatar makes me laugh every time I see it. This new model is exciting sound like it'll be my first 8.






My friends got an Eazy E shirt that says it in purple aha. Love it. 

But yeah. I really wish I saved my cash instead ofg etting the rg8. Oh well


----------



## Valnob (Jan 2, 2014)

StevenC said:


> I think this is a Premium model.
> 
> The M80M doesn't say Premium on the headstock either, as far as I'm aware, but it's built at the Premium factory, right? Also, it follows the Premium naming convention in the sig models of making it a 2 digit number, like the UV70, JS24 or M80M.



Exactly !

Anyway, if it's a 1100&#8364; or a 600&#8364;, i might get it as my first 8. It looks so sexy ! and versatile


----------



## darren (Jan 2, 2014)

I like that better than the high-end one.


----------



## JEngelking (Jan 2, 2014)

darren said:


> I like that better than the high-end one.



Same here, looks a lot better IMO.

Even though I probably still won't be able to afford one, it's still really cool that Ibanez is making a more "budget" oriented Tosin sig.


----------



## MetalBuddah (Jan 2, 2014)

I wonder if this will have the lower horn contour like the TAM100?


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 2, 2014)

Ahh that's right, I totally forgot the M80M didn't have Premium on the headstock!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jan 2, 2014)

darren said:


> I like that better than the high-end one.


----------



## noUser01 (Jan 3, 2014)

I'd be all over this if it was HH instead of HSH, but I _really_ appreciate the fact that they chose HSH in an attempt to give people a guitar more like what Tosin actually uses now, and something more like his signature.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 3, 2014)

Do want!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 3, 2014)

darren said:


> I like that better than the high-end one.



Yup. The white + tortoise and the offset dots over the huge-ass block inlays look a lot better.


----------



## MaCkCiTy (Jan 3, 2014)

I hope it's going to be considerably more expensive than the massacre my S8QM is going to be once I get the Ionizer 8 HSH set jammed into it, or I'm going to crie! :'(


----------



## MemphisHawk (Jan 3, 2014)

I like the TAM100 better because I think whether Tosin said it or not, black people will tend to like it more and I'm black so word up to pearl block inlays and gold hardware. 

+ I bought one like 2 days before this was announced, lol.


ACtually, what I hope this means is that 2013 was the only year for the TAM100 production. It was always advertised as EXTREMELY LIMITED but I never really saw a figure put on it.


----------



## jarnozz (Jan 3, 2014)

I think as long as there is a demand for a certain guitar they will keep making it. Even though it supposed to be a limited model. For the simple reason of making money. If the demand for the tam100 falls near of bolow the break even point it simply isnt bringing enough money on the table anymore. As a company you can either invest and improve or drop it and start something new. That is when models will be discontinued.

The tam10 looks pretty nice!


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 3, 2014)

ConnorGilks said:


> I'd be all over this if it was HH instead of HSH, but I _really_ appreciate the fact that they chose HSH in an attempt to give people a guitar more like what Tosin actually uses now, and something more like his signature.


Take out the middle single coil, put new pick guard on, rock out.


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 3, 2014)

MemphisHawk said:


> I like the TAM100 better because I think whether Tosin said it or not, black people will tend to like it more and I'm black so word up to pearl block inlays and gold hardware.
> 
> + I bought one like 2 days before this was announced, lol.
> 
> ...


Everyone loves shiny things and yes the TAM100 looks better, but this will surely suffice as a killer 8 and I wish those Ionizers came in a 6 and 7 string they sound amazing.


----------



## Meddl (Jan 3, 2014)

that lady looks sexy, great job ibanez!


----------



## MemphisHawk (Jan 3, 2014)

I think looks are subjective. This is a killer guitar. I actually hope it comes out in something other than white as well.

I'm with you on the pickups, I would have these in my 7 all day. I wonder how three of the single coils would sound in a strat....


----------



## Preacher (Jan 3, 2014)

oh god... excuse me while I change my pants. I was looking at the RG2228A because im a sucker for white guitars, and guitars that don't have EMG's in them. The single coil mid on this makes it all the better, and while some like a locking bridge/balance system they annoy the sh*t out of me when I change strings. looks like I will finally be getting an Ibby 8 this year. I'm assuming there will be more on this at NAMM and in Germany?


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 3, 2014)

I think it's a great move, but it looks a little cheap. I'm sure it's just a mockup, since Ibanez use those for their websites for the most part, but I'm not feeling it, although I prefer the finish and inlays to the TAM100.

Bottom line: The M80M excited me more and its scale makes it really stand out. Plus, I don't like or need a HSH setup, a single PU is just right for me. I knew that TAM10 was coming and was curious about the specs and all, but I guess it's not for me.


----------



## jwade (Jan 3, 2014)

I definitely would prefer if it had the big block inlays, but this is a hell of a nice option for an 8. If this does end up being around the same price as the M80M, the Ionizers alone make this an insanely good deal. Very exciting.


----------



## Valnob (Jan 3, 2014)

Preacher said:


> I'm assuming there will be more on this at NAMM and in Germany?



YES ! ... well probably ! 
Other new guitars have appeared on the german ibanez website, so i guess we now kow more about the 2014 ibby lineup.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 3, 2014)

There's no way I'm not getting one of these if one pops up on the Korean dealer site that's been selling Premiums for the same or less than what they go for back in the US.

Well, unless there's a non-siggie Premium series 8 coming out, too, in which case that'd get the nod. Ibanez needs to hurry up and leak their entire 2014 lineup.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 3, 2014)

Hmmm. The bridge pup looks kinda far from the saddles, especially for the two lowest strings. It's certainly farther than it is on the TAM100, and even a little further than on the RG8. Anyone with 8s with similarly placed bridge pups have anything to say about how that affects the tone?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 3, 2014)

Damn, now I'm noticing that, too. Hoping it's just a bad mockp, because even compared to the Iron Label with the same bridge, it's pretty far.


----------



## trayenshreds (Jan 3, 2014)

I really, really want some more info/details on this and to HEAR the thing!

Not feeling the Gibraltar bridge, personally.


----------



## Valnob (Jan 3, 2014)

trayenshreds said:


> I really, really want some more info/details on this and to HEAR the thing!
> 
> Not feeling the Gibraltar bridge, personally.



I still prefer a bridge like this than a fixed edge ! 
We could have also hoped for a hipshot like bridge


----------



## jedimindfrak82 (Jan 3, 2014)

I've always loved Tosin's LACS guitar, and now I will be able to own something close... I just wish it was a rosewood or wenge neck, but I WILL be buying one nonetheless. And +1 for not having a fixed edge!


----------



## djentychvggs (Jan 4, 2014)

1000% will touch at NAMM


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Jan 4, 2014)

Fvck, and I bought a custom 8-string guitar neck not too long ago, damn you Ibanez!

I still might buy this, might very well buy this... GAS is going through the roof...


----------



## Ron Head (Jan 4, 2014)

..seems they took it offline , but we know now ... keeping an eye out on NaMM ..


must modd it


----------



## rockstarazuri (Jan 4, 2014)

I like the gold hardware on the TAM100, so I might get one and put gold hardware on it


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jan 4, 2014)

This will satisfy my needs for sure, I'm not a fan of the bridge really but that shouldn't be too hard to remedy =P


----------



## Estilo (Jan 4, 2014)

Shame they used the Gibraltar bridge. The annoying pointy edge gets in the way of palm muting imo. Would've been happier had they used the standard fixed bridge ala PGM301/ RG8.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 4, 2014)

Do we even know which Gibralter they're using? Isn't there a low-profile version that feels like a standard hardtail?


----------



## rockstarazuri (Jan 4, 2014)

Chances are it's the new one they used on the Iron Label 8s. Low shouldered, very comfortable. Tested one, its more comfortable than my RGA321F's bridge


----------



## simonXsludge (Jan 4, 2014)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Do we even know which Gibralter they're using? Isn't there a low-profile version that feels like a standard hardtail?


Every 8-string Gibraltar has always had the lower profile. And as of 2014, they will exclusively use the low profile version for the 6s and 7s as well.


----------



## Valnob (Jan 5, 2014)

that's good news


----------



## Path (Jan 5, 2014)

not sure on the guard personally


----------



## TripperJ (Jan 5, 2014)

Gas rising


----------



## Shawn (Jan 5, 2014)

I like it. Very nice.


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 5, 2014)

ConnorGilks said:


> I'd be all over this if it was HH instead of HSH, but I _really_ appreciate the fact that they chose HSH in an attempt to give people a guitar more like what Tosin actually uses now, and something more like his signature.



There's quite a few HH 8s out there right now and hardly any HSH/HSS. I'm excited to see more variation in 8-string pickup config than a choice of one or two humbuckers among relatively affordable models


----------



## noUser01 (Jan 6, 2014)

InfinityCollision said:


> There's quite a few HH 8s out there right now and hardly any HSH/HSS. I'm excited to see more variation in 8-string pickup config than a choice of one or two humbuckers among relatively affordable models



Totally, especially considering how few good 8 string models there are on the market right now. It's growing though.


----------



## trayenshreds (Jan 6, 2014)

Valnob said:


> I still prefer a bridge like this than a fixed edge !
> We could have also hoped for a hipshot like bridge



Personally I'd prefer an Edge Pro III or dare I say a...


FLOYD ROSE?!


----------



## JosephAOI (Jan 6, 2014)

10/10 will definitely starve to buy.


----------



## Suho (Jan 7, 2014)

I definitely like the Gibraltar over the fixed edge. The one in my S8 is actually recessed into the body, so I don't know if that is the "low profile" one or not, but it feels pretty comfortable to me. I've never had a problem with it on my 7s either. Now let's see the price...


----------



## jeleopard (Jan 7, 2014)

I dunno. I mean, it looks... kinda cheap, for some reason... and now I'm gonna watch there be a 1k-1.5k USD price tag :\


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Jan 7, 2014)

Pretty much everything I liked about the expensive model has been wiped to make it affordable. I'll just have to continue on through life never owning a Tosin sig.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 7, 2014)

Yeah, I think this is a great idea for Ibanez, but I personally don't like it. My very very first guitar was a cheapo white Strat style with a rosewood FB and tortoise shell pickguard. It just hits too close to home.


----------



## larry (Jan 7, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I think this is a great idea for Ibanez, but I personally don't like it. My very very first guitar was a cheapo white Strat style with a rosewood FB and tortoise shell pickguard. It just hits too close to home.



you play ninja gaiden sigma?

think of the tam10 as your cheapo strat, but maxed out with the dragon's eye installed. I'm tellin' ya, buy this thing then hold 'triangle'. you'll charge up faster and your combos will do 70% more damage.


----------



## Valnob (Jan 8, 2014)

Ibanez TAM10-WH Tosin Abasi Signature (White)

Gak will sell it for 1060&#8364; ! and factory tuned to drop E


----------



## jbab (Jan 8, 2014)

We NEED a lefty version!


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 8, 2014)

If $899 is going to be the price.... then shut up and take my money!


----------



## Ocara-Jacob (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh my. I want this even more now. hnng


----------



## teamSKDM (Jan 8, 2014)

they should do like a jatoba and bubinga neck, if they can do it on basses at a good price, why not a guitar? or at least a wenge neck like the original.


----------



## SevenStringJones (Jan 8, 2014)

Is it just me or does this look like a relatively short scale?


----------



## TripperJ (Jan 9, 2014)

JPhoenix19 said:


> If $899 is going to be the price.... then shut up and take my money!


$1500 U.S.


----------



## Khoi (Jan 9, 2014)

£899.00 is about $1,400 USD still




SevenStringJones said:


> Is it just me or does this look like a relatively short scale?



It's just you, it's going to be the same scale length as the 2228 and the TAM100 (27")


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm waiting for the TAM1000 to be released. Cuz I'm a baller.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jan 9, 2014)

Khoi said:


> £899.00 is about $1,400 USD still



Is the 899 including VAT? If so then it might be around $1100 here


----------



## whilstmyguitardjentlyweep (Jan 9, 2014)

Jzbass25 said:


> Is the 899 including VAT? If so then it might be around $1100 here



Yes, UK prices include VAT


----------



## jeleopard (Jan 9, 2014)

Yup. See, called it. 1.5k


----------



## drmosh (Jan 9, 2014)

I highly doubt it will be 1500 dollars in the US and 899 quid in the uk!
More likely 999+tax or something.
europe is rape on prices for guitars


----------



## dudeskin (Jan 9, 2014)

If that really is the price in the uk then I may actually think about this. 
I'd have to play it 1st though.


----------



## asher (Jan 9, 2014)

Hollowway said:


> I'm waiting for the TAM1000 to be released. Cuz I'm a baller.



Not just gold-finished hardware. _Solid_ gold hardware.

And the pickguard is made of actual flattened pearls.


----------



## ben_hurt (Jan 9, 2014)

I instantly regret ordering my custom a year ago... holy nuts I want this guitar.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 9, 2014)

OMG I want this guitar so much it hurts.


----------



## TheJessMan (Jan 9, 2014)

oh I like thaaat.

But I think its lame if they skipped out on the wenge neck. 
I mean the grooveline series basses have wenge necks, just drill a few extra key holes and you're good to go.

I mean they'll hopefully have the price around the $1500 usd mark like they did with the Messuggah model.


----------



## jimwratt (Jan 9, 2014)

The TAM1000 will automatically make your fingers play the sweep part from Cylindrical Sea clean as a whistle.


----------



## dudeskin (Jan 9, 2014)

Can anyone tell from the pics if it's got the extra toggle switch the full fat version has? Wondering if the same pickup arrangement is on this model too.


----------



## asher (Jan 9, 2014)

jimwratt said:


> The TAM1000 will automatically make your fingers play the sweep part from Cylindrical Sea clean as a whistle.


 
I'd consider spending good money for a guitar that could short circuit the lack of playing talent between what I hear in my head and what comes out the speaker


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jan 9, 2014)

dudeskin said:


> Can anyone tell from the pics if it's got the extra toggle switch the full fat version has? Wondering if the same pickup arrangement is on this model too.



Looks like there's one between the vol/tone controls


----------



## Damo707 (Jan 11, 2014)

Cool guitar but I just got rg2228a GW I suppose I can live with myself lol


----------



## Necris (Jan 11, 2014)

All this has done is rekindled my desire for an H-S-S 8 string.


----------



## tsar nicholas (Jan 12, 2014)

OK, now THAT is some good news. Love it. Looks way better than the high-end one -- much prefer this bridge and hardware color. This MIGHT be the magical solution for my "I need an affordable, vintage-flavored, quality ERG" problem

absl GOTTA find one to try


----------



## jmeezle (Jan 17, 2014)

Is this on display at NAMM? If anyone is going can you post when they anticipate releasing this? Definitely buying it!


----------



## Valnob (Jan 17, 2014)

the gauge will be .010 - .074 (d'addario's)
TAM10, 8-String - Tosin Abasi Signature - White (TAM10-WH) - Ibanez Gitary - Produkte


----------



## jwade (Jan 18, 2014)

I thought the guys used those DR 8 string sets, 11-75 & 12-80 or whatever?


----------



## gossong (Jan 19, 2014)

The retail price is set at 1195 on ibanez.de, not too bad.


----------



## jmeezle (Jan 19, 2014)

gossong said:


> The retail price is set at 1195 on ibanez.de, not too bad.



Agreed! I spoke with Tom in the guitar department at Sweetwater on Friday and he said it will be retailing at $1300 with a release date around the beginning of March.


----------



## dudeskin (Jan 19, 2014)

if i manage to go, i hope i can try one at messe.


----------



## Churchie777 (Jan 19, 2014)

Looks better then his normal sig nice!


----------



## jmeezle (Jan 21, 2014)

Just preordered mine through Sweetwater today. They have 24 months no interest though the Sweetwater card, awesome deal!

Tom (the rep I ordered through) said they expect them in around March, can't wait!


----------



## Plexico (Jan 22, 2014)

Good choice! They are getting two...and I know who ordered the other one


----------



## jmeezle (Jan 23, 2014)

Plexico said:


> Good choice! They are getting two...and I know who ordered the other one



Double TAM10 NGD post coming soon! Congrats!


----------



## jmeezle (Jan 23, 2014)

YES! Hurry up March, I need you!!!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 23, 2014)

Looks quite a bit better in person.


----------



## Experimorph (Jan 23, 2014)

Attention Europeans! The TAM10-WH is available for pre-order on Thomann: Ibanez TAM10-WH - Thomann UK


----------



## MemphisHawk (Jan 23, 2014)

I will get one if they confirm a color other than white (It's possible they did and I just didn't see it in the thread). I bought a TAM100 never knowing that this was in the works, lol.


----------



## jmeezle (Jan 23, 2014)

MemphisHawk said:


> I will get one if they confirm a color other than white (It's possible they did and I just didn't see it in the thread). I bought a TAM100 never knowing that this was in the works, lol.



I'm pretty sure this will only come in white being that they based it off of his white 2228 that he was rocking before the TAM100.


----------



## gabesrups (Jan 23, 2014)

Just ordered mine from the axe palace can't wait.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jan 26, 2014)

Where is this being made? I want one but at the same time a prestige 8 is about the same price this year, but I hate emgs...


----------



## MemphisHawk (Jan 26, 2014)

for the price I am gonna go out on a limb and say Indonesia.


----------



## Jzbass25 (Jan 26, 2014)

MemphisHawk said:


> for the price I am gonna go out on a limb and say Indonesia.



I was thinking the same except I thought the premiums were indo guitars, even the Vai signature that is Indo is labeled as a premium. The PG sigs are chinese and the newest one (at least according to Rich Harris's website) is still chinese even though it's about $1200


----------



## lewstherin006 (Jan 27, 2014)

Jzbass25 said:


> I was thinking the same except I thought the premiums were indo guitars, even the Vai signature that is Indo is labeled as a premium. The PG sigs are chinese and the newest one (at least according to Rich Harris's website) is still chinese even though it's about $1200



Even though the PG sig is Chinese the build quality on my PG sig is awesome. you cant really tell it was made in china.


----------



## dudeskin (Jan 27, 2014)

Uk price confirmed to be £899.


----------



## Jakke (Jan 27, 2014)

I'm not an 8-string guy, or really a Tosin fan, but this is an 8 I would consider getting.


----------



## Ron Head (Jan 28, 2014)

gonna order this one , and i have big plans withit ( golden Floyd Rose trem, golden tuners , golden knobs , golden straplocks )

will be my first with this kind of bridge , so a nice try-out too then

i have thought about modding the TAM100 , but that would be an ultimate sin i guess + the routing is almost undo-able because of its Fixed III bridge

soon to be topique in luthiery's department ...


----------



## stuglue (Jan 30, 2014)

lThose Chinese are at it again


----------



## mike90t09 (Jan 30, 2014)

Now this is something I could possibly get in to. It's simple and doesn't look disgusting.


----------



## Plexico (Feb 4, 2014)

Ok, mine just shipped today from Sweetwater. If you search for Ibanez TAM 10, that guitar is the one coming home by Friday. Hoo-rah!


----------



## MemphisHawk (Feb 4, 2014)

mike90t09 said:


> Now this is something I could possibly get in to. It's simple and doesn't look disgusting.



I guess you are talking about the TAM100 with that last comment.


----------



## s2k9k (Feb 4, 2014)

I mentioned this in another thread, but I really wish they would have done this with black humbuckers with no mid pup like his older custom.


----------



## Plexico (Feb 7, 2014)

Mine arrived today. I have a Kraken and, while this is made in Indonesia, it plays great up and down the neck. Pickups have GREAT range of tones. Easy for me to bar chord across all eight strings with no buzzing on any of the eight strings. Real happy thus far! My tag date is Dec 11, 2013. Anyone else?


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Feb 8, 2014)

Plexico said:


> Mine arrived today. I have a Kraken and, while this is made in Indonesia, it plays great up and down the neck. Pickups have GREAT range of tones. Easy for me to bar chord across all eight strings with no buzzing on any of the eight strings. Real happy thus far! My tag date is Dec 11, 2013. Anyone else?


 
Strings not too floppy in drop E?


----------



## MemphisHawk (Feb 8, 2014)

I think it's a 74 on the low E, and while you could go bigger, with new strings it is not unreasonable. once the strings age the low E is the first to sound horrible IMO.


----------

